# Passwörter aus .pdf Datein entfernen.



## Flixxtoras (25. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe in Passwort für eine PDF Datei eines Kunden vergeben damit nicht jeder daran rumbasteln kann. Jetzt habe ich das Passwort aber vergessen. Was nun? Ich kann das .pdf File nicht mehr bearbeiten. Hat jemand ein Vorschlag wie ich das PDF wieder bearbeiten kann.


----------



## Ossi (25. September 2002)

Da gibt es es Programm, das nennt sich "Advanced PDF Password Recovery". Nähere Informationen hier: http://www.elcomsoft.com/prs.html#apdfpr

Dort kann man auch eine Trial-Version (Windows) herunterladen. Ob die Trial voll funktionsfähig ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Will das Programm auch mal testen.


----------



## Flixxtoras (26. September 2002)

jupp das habe ich dann acuh gefunden klappt wunderbar.
Danke trotzdem.


----------

